# Version de l'ios après retour SAV



## SEBi67 (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours la version de l'ios iPad 2 est la 4.3.4 ce qui empêche de jailbreaker son ipad  .

Je viens d'envoyer mon ipad 2 au SAV d'apple pour un problème de décollement d'écran   et j'aimerai savoir si celui qu'ils vont me renvoyer sera avec l'ios 4.3.4 ou bien vont il laisser le firmware d'origine ? Puis je espérer avoir un ipad en 4.3.3 . 

Je pense que maintenant dans les chaines d'assemblage ils mettent le nouveau firmware, c'est ce qui m'inquiète parce que pour mon ipad 2 commandé il était fabriqué fin juin ( une semaine avant que je le reçoive ). 

Pour ceux qui ont fait des échanges via le SAV d'apple pendant le passage d'ios 4.3.2 à 4.3.3, avez vous reçu votre nouvel ipad avec la mise à jour 4.3.3 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## flambi (17 Juillet 2011)

Non parce que ils vont te donner un iPad reconditionné, c'est a dire que cela fait au moins un mois que quelqu'un d'autre aura déposé un iPad 2 défectueux qu'ils vont réparer puis te donner.

Exemple =  Moi mon 3GS je l'ai donné en 4.3.2 et j'en ai reçu un autre en 4.2.1

Avec un peu de chance tu le jailbreakeras !


----------



## SEBi67 (17 Juillet 2011)

Merci Flambi pour ta réponse 
Je te tiendrai au courant sur ce poste quand je l'aurai reçu.

En espérant que l'ipad 2 que je vais recevoir n'aura pas " trop " de fuites de lumière  mais même dans ce cas je pense que je ne prendrais pas le risque de le renvoyer si il est toujours en 4.3.3 

Je pense qu'il va y avoir moins de retour SAV maintenant  ( je parle pour ceux qui jailbreak  )


----------



## flambi (17 Juillet 2011)

De rien et profite bien de ton jailbreak


----------



## SEBi67 (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai recu mon ipad aujourd'hui et comme ils me l'avaient dit par mail ils m'ont renvoyé l'ipad que je leur avait envoyé parce que pour eux il n'y a pas de problème.
Mais ils me l'ont renvoyé avec en cadeau le firmware 4.3.4 installé 

Heureusement j'avais sauvegarder mon shsh et j'ai pu downgrader et jailbreaker avec succès 

Donc voila je vais le garder et profiter de mon jailbreak


----------



## flambi (20 Juillet 2011)

T'as pas eu de chance pour la 4.3.4 mais au moins t'avais pensé a sauvegardé tes SHsh!
Si tu penses que vraiment il y a un problème sur l'ipad alors appelle les et prends rendez-vous dans un Apple store pour leur montrer le problème

Perso je préfère avoir un iPad sans problèmes matériels plutôt qu'un iPad avec l'écran qui se décolle mais jailbreaké
Appelle quand même je te conseille


----------



## SEBi67 (20 Juillet 2011)

En fait c'est pas vraiment grave... D ailleurs il y a d autres personnes qui ont remarqué ce problème. Mais c'est pas l écran qui est mal collé c est quand j incline l iPad et que je met la luminosité au maximum sur l iPad puis je met un fond noir et la je vois une bande de lumière 
Regarde les photos que j ai mis sur ce post 

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-et-fuite-de-lumiere-sur-fond-noir-650162-60.html

Donc je vais le laisser comme ça, et je verrai bien plus tard si je veux le changer


----------



## Fred 80 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
A quelle titre ont ils le droit d'intervenir sur le "logiciel" pour un problème qui n'a rien a voir ?(légalement s'entend). Est ce qu'un fabriquant de pc changerait la version de windows ?pas sur.


----------

